# Anyone been riding



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

I made it out Sun. I saw 8 deer, 2 quail , 1 woodcock. Anyone else seeing any wildlife.


----------



## oneeyesquare (Feb 3, 2001)

I saw six deer on Sunday night. It always amazes me how close up you can get to them on a noisy quad before they spook!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The sound of an ATV doesn't seem to bother them a bit. Especially if you are just kind of idling down a two track.


----------



## ZJ_Rick (May 22, 2001)

Road two within about 200 yards of 2 black bears just north of harrison.


----------

